# /etc/init.d/portmap: command not found

## SpiroPoulos89

Hello

I am trying to mount a shared folder between two Gentoo systems. I want both computers to mount and share folders.

I have already set up a share folder on this system and am now trying to mount a folder.

When I type "/etc/init.d/portmap start" I get an error:

```
/etc/init.d/portmap: command not found
```

When I look in /etc/init.d I see no file "portmap".

In my kernel I enabled

```
File systems  --->

  [*] Network File Systems  --->    

    <*> NFS server support

    [*]   NFS server support for NFS version 3
```

and

```
File Systems  --->

  [*] Network File Systems  --->

    <*>   NFS client support

      [*]    NFS client support for NFS version 3
```

Then emerged nfs-utils.

I don't know why the portmap file is missing.

Thanks for any help

----------

## John R. Graham

It's called "netmount" in Gentoo.  You should have a file named "/etc/init.d/netmount".  To make it start automatically at boot, you need to add it to the default runlevel.  Do

```
rc-update add netmount default
```

- John

----------

## SpiroPoulos89

Thank you john_r_graham

netmount is already running and already in the default run level.

It was the Gentoo wiki for NFS that told me to type portmap. I've heard the Gentoo wiki's are outdated so maybe that was why it said that.

Thank you

----------

## Jaglover

/etc/init.d/rpcbind start

----------

